

Deoptimizing Ruby - gsg
http://confreaks.com/videos/5099-RubyConf2014-deoptimizing-ruby

======
gsg
More info at
[http://www.chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/deoptimizing/](http://www.chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/deoptimizing/)

